# aircraft carrier video



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's a short video of a day's operation aboard USS Carl Vinson form Vimeo - unfortunately looks like an SD version (even though featured on the HD channel - possibly just poor encoding for upload) but still some great images

24 Hours on an Aircraft Carrier on Vimeo


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Most definitely superb shots, he's captured and condensed a lot of action into a short time-frame - In a way it's too short, I could easily have watched more, it was so fascinating :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Me too... an hour as a documentary would be very nice thanks :smile:


----------

